# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية >  ((  اقوى صور للافتراس الثعابين )) اللى بيخاف من الصور بلاش يدخل

## saladino



----------


## saladino



----------


## LORDKAZA

جامدة يا سلادينو جامده طحن قوة التعبان رهيبة فعلا الحمد لله ان احنا بنشوفها صور وبس صور جامدة يا سلادينو

----------


## saladino

شوفت بتاع الجاموسة البرية جت من رقبتها سبحان الله

وخلنى ساكات هههههههههه

----------


## LORDKAZA

شايلاها ازاي شايف القوة تسلم سلادينو

----------


## saladino

الصورة ياهانى معبرة اوى

----------


## malkro7y

هو انت مبتبطلش برده هي ايه حكايه التعابين معاك انت وهاني المصيبه اني كل مره بقول مش هدخل وبرده بدخل شكلي مش هبطل الا لما يجلي انهيار عصبي  ::'(:   ::uff::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

صورك دايما رائعه سلادينو  :No:   :No:

----------


## saladino

شكرا على التعليق الجميل دة
وبعدين انتى عندك حب استطلاع ودة فى حذ ذاتة هو اللى يجبيلك الانهيار مش الصور

----------


## malkro7y

متخفش جالي من زمان بس صورك اللي هتجيب اخري انشاء الله

----------


## saladino

يافندم الف بعد الشر على معاليكم
ان شاء الله شارون

----------


## elharty

لا حلوة الواحد نفسة اتفتحت

----------


## saladino

انا قولت كدة بروضو يامحمد

----------


## jemmy

معلش بقى  انا جاي متاخر قوي                   
بس ده هياكل البقره دى اذاي    مش عارف هى ايه اصلا   بس هياكلها اذاي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
   اللهم استرها معانا ومع الجميع

----------


## saladino

*دى مشكلتة ياباشا
زى ربنا ماقدرة وجابها من رقبتها

يمزيمز فيها براحتة بقى
شكرا على التواصل الطيب*

----------


## jemmy

على رايك صحيح  
سبحان  من يرزق الدوده فى الحجر

----------


## saladino

سبحانة وتعالى

----------

